# Old transformer. Loudest buzz I've ever heard.



## omaxwell (Aug 2, 2017)

I think it's actually for a old neon sign


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

omaxwell said:


> I think it's actually for a old neon sign


Label says secondary is 7500 volts, so yea, probably an old neon transformer.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

oldsparky52 said:


> Label says secondary is 7500 volts, so yea, probably an old neon transformer.


I wonder if "Luminous Tube" had anything to do with your deduction.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Transformers can get loud when the coils are de-laminating. I had one 2500kva that over the years went from 60 db to over 90. I wanted to wait until it went nuclear but the boss decided that would be to much fun. Unfortunately we sold it for scrap and I never did get to find out what was going on inside.


----------



## omaxwell (Aug 2, 2017)

SWDweller said:


> Transformers can get loud when the coils are de-laminating. I had one 2500kva that over the years went from 60 db to over 90. I wanted to wait until it went nuclear but the boss decided that would be to much fun. Unfortunately we sold it for scrap and I never did get to find out what was going on inside.


I would imagine this one was +90db once I opened the top. Enough to warrant hearing protection


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I think I have heard of Acme Electrical. If I am not mistaken, they also make anvils, dynamite, catapults, giant slingshots, a lot of good stuff.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, I have heard of Acme Transformer. I looked them up. They’re over 100 years old and are now a Hubbell company.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

It's not likely to have been for a neon sign in a school library. In the 40s before fluorescent lighting became widespread, "luminous tube" lighting was sometimes used because it produced even lighting with less glare than other forms of electric lighting. So in a school, it makes sense for it to have been used in the library. It would have been a very progressive idea to do that back then. I removed some from an old 20's era public library building that had apparently had this installed some time right before WWII. All of the reading desks and book stacks had these white luminous tube lights at them, all powered from the same transformer in the electrical room.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

99cents said:


> Yeah, I have heard of Acme Transformer. I looked them up. They’re over 100 years old and are now a Hubbell company.


Thanks. 
I was looking at Acme trannys just last week. 
Had I known they are owned by Hubbell I'd have given them more consideration. 
When I saw "Acme" I thought "Roadrunner".

Which brings us to an interview of Warren Buffet on CNBC about 10-15 years ago. 
When he mentioned to the interviewer that his "Acme Bricks" company had made X money in a given period, the interviewer says "Really, you have a company named Acme Brick?" and Warren Buffet says Yes. 
Then they guy says "Do you sell holes too?" 
It was funny as all hell. 
Old geezer Buffet didn't get the joke. 
I guess he never watched Roadrunner on Saturday mornings.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> Thanks.
> I was looking at Acme trannys just last week.
> Had I known they are owned by Hubbell I'd have given them more consideration.
> When I saw "Acme" I thought "Roadrunner".
> ...



Only if the hole is the portable type.........

That would come in handy once in a while!


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

MikeFL said:


> Thanks.
> I was looking at Acme trannys just last week.
> Had I known they are owned by Hubbell I'd have given them more consideration.
> When I saw "Acme" I thought "Roadrunner".
> ...


Acme has a plant in North Carolina. Along with Sola HD and SPX and probably some others. They’re like Franklin…small to mid size dry transformers. We have a couple transformer plant customers.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> Thanks.
> I was looking at Acme trannys just last week.
> Had I known they are owned by Hubbell I'd have given them more consideration.
> When I saw "Acme" I thought "Roadrunner".
> ...


Or “who framed roger rabbit?”


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

If the label of a Acme Transformer product says Cuba, NY, it has been around a while.


----------

